# RaspberryPi Falscher Besitzer/Gruppe bei lftp



## Rocky (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich synchronisiere über LFTP einen externen Server auf meinen Pi.


```
#!/bin/bash
HOST='HOST.COM'
USER='USER'
PASS='PASS'
TARGETFOLDER='/var/www/Ordner'
SOURCEFOLDER='./'

lftp -f "
open $HOST
user $USER $PASS
lcd $SOURCEFOLDER
mirror --delete --use-cache --verbose $SOURCEFOLDER $TARGETFOLDER
bye
"
```

Leider setzte er nur die Gruppe auf 33 (www-data) (User pi gehört zur Gruppe www-data) allerdings nicht den Besitzer auf 33.

Womit hängt das zusammen bzw. wie kann ich das beheben?

Außerdem wenn der das LFTP script normal über den User pi aufgerufen wird, sagt er mir dass ich keine Berechtigungen habe, nur wenn ich es mit "sudo script" ausführe funktioniert es und gibt mir die Berechtigung.

Danke Schonmal,
Rocky


----------



## ikosaeder (28. Oktober 2014)

Zu welchem User gehört das Skript? Die erstellte
n Ordner erben die Berechtigungen vom Skript und nicht vom remote Host.


----------



## Rocky (28. Oktober 2014)

Als Beitzer und Gruppe sind 33:33 eingetragen bei dem Bashscript.
www-data also nach meinem Verständnis.

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich es mittels sudo ausführen muss, weil er mir sonst sagt, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe (mit dem user pi, Mitgleid von der Gruppe www-data)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

der Besitzer von erstellten Dateien ist immer der Benutzer, der das Script ausführt. Wenn du das Script als "pi" ausführst, dann wird das auch der Besitzer aller Dateien die dein Script erstellt. Dasselbe gilt für die Hauptgruppe des Benutzers.

Du könntest am Ende des Scripts ein "chown www-data:www-data <DATEIEN>" machen, das geht allerdings nur als root (also per sudo).

Grüße,
BK


----------



## ikosaeder (28. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, sudo  bedeutet ja, das das Skript mit root Rechten ausgeführt wird und die Dateien gehören anschließend root.
Wie führst du das Skript sonst aus? Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Rocky (28. Oktober 2014)

Sonst führe ich es unter dem user "pi" mit bash script aus.
dann erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

mirror /var/www/test/test.php: Keine Berechtigung.

Als apache und FTP installiert wurden, wurde der user und die gruppe "www-data" angelegt, die im "/var/www" als homedirectory eingetragen sind genau so wie der user "pi"

*Username User ID Group Real name Home directory Shell*
www-data33www-datawww-data/var/www/bin/sh
pi           1000pi                            /var/www/bin/bash

Habe es nach folgender Anleitung aufgesetzt:
http://www.forum-raspberrypi.de/Thread-tutorial-ssh-zugang-auf-dem-raspberry-pi-einrichten


----------



## Rocky (28. Oktober 2014)

Habe es nun gelöst indem ich dem user "pi" mit chmod die rechte gegeben habe..

Wenn ich das Script nun ausführe kommt am Ende:
Unbekannter Befehl >;<

womit hängt das zusammen? es ist ja kein ";" im code


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

schreib mal bitte das komplette Script nochmal hier rein.
Ausserdem ist es teilweise recht praktisch, wenn du die Bashscripte nicht mit "./script.sh" oder "bash ./script.sh" ausführst, sondern per "-x":
bash -x ./script.sh

Das aktiviert die Debugausgabe und du siehst genau wo es scheppert.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Rocky (29. Oktober 2014)

Das Script ist das gleiche wie im Startpost.
Habe nur an der FTP Config und dem User Config gearbeitet


----------



## Rocky (29. Oktober 2014)

Hier der output mit -x:


pi@server:~/scripts$ bash -x dev
+ HOST=URL.com
+ USER=USER
+ PASS=PASSWORD
+ TARGETFOLDER=/var/www/dev
+ SOURCEFOLDER=./
+ lftp -f '
open URL.com
user USER PASSWORD
lcd ./
mirror --delete --use-cache --verbose ./ /var/www/dev
'
source: Ist ein Verzeichnis
Lege Verzeichnis »img/news/46« an                                             
Sende Datei »img/news/46/1.gif«                                   
Unbekannter Befehl »;«.


----------



## ikosaeder (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich gebe mal einen Schuss ins Blaue ab: Du hast ein Semikoln im Passwort.


----------



## Rocky (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ikosaeder weder im user noch im Passwort ist ein Semikolon


----------

